# RC64R remote and RF mode with RCA DRD486RH receiver



## jgholley (Jun 10, 2009)

I just bought a Direct TV RC64R remote to replace a RCA D770 remote to work with my RCA DRD486RH receiver. I had to program the RC64R to work with the receiver (code 00392).
The IR works with the receiver but the RF does not. On the old D770 remote to program the RF mode, if needed, you went to a RF menu screen on the receiver and from this screen held down the DirectTV button while entering a 3 digit code (000-255) then letting up the DirectTv button and pressed the select button. This locked the remote to the receiver. I used the default setting so did not have to program the remote. Since the new RC64R doesn't work in RF mode I was wondering what key combination would work on the remote since there is no DirectTV button to hold in to program. I called DirectTV tech support and they could not help. After being transfered and put on hold I was told the remote would not work in RF mode with my receiver but they could not tell me why or how to program it for RF mode period. It did not come with any instructions. It does work in IR mode only with my receiver. Is the RF mode turned off by default with this remote? Any help appreciated.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

The RC64R will only do RF on a DirecTv branded receiver. In other words, it won't do RF with that RCA, only IR.


----------

